# New from Montana



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

*hello every one on horse forum. this is my first and only try at online anything. i started checking you all out about two weeks ago.and found that i keep coming back over and over. My name is Scott. From the big sky state of montana. i grew up with horses. My father trained them so i naturally took off in his shoes at a very young age. Found that horses not only got me through my teen years.But got me through then with all my fingers.toes and other things. little banged up at times. but nothing that wouldnt heal. after rodeoing for a few years after high school.i went to work training horses in new mexico and gradually got myself back to montana where i outfitted and guided and trained professionally till the need of more money happend..called kids. right now i do a little training for others but mostly my own stuff. got three going this summer showing a friend how to get young stuff started. and moving along. i never have known a time in my life i wasnt around horses.or training some. and cant imagine life with out them. with luck and good grace i never have to see what life would be like with out a good horse under me. hope you all had a great thanksgiving. hope to actually talk to each and every one of you.. Scott*


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Scott and welcome to the forum. You'll have to share your outfitting and guiding adventures with us.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome, Scott, sounds like you have had a blessed life! Always plenty of people around here to talk, so enjoy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Scott & welcome to the forum. We love horse stories & adventures-hope you'll share some of them w/us. I have been in Montana in June-near the Bitteroots, can't imagine a Montana winter-too cold for me. Do you run cattle or do something else?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Scott!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

A big Oklahoma welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Scott welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you
how many kids do you have?


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks everyone.. hope your all doing great..ride safe..


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Great story


----------

